# Queen rearing video



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

I currently have a queen rearing video from Bee Works on the Nicot graftless queen rearing. Are there an other worthy videos that are recommended and where can I get them form?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Beeworks has one that has that video, on the Nicot, and also covers grafting and a simple split method. I like it.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

fun you mention that MB, because I ordered that just the other day. His videos are ok. Not great but ok!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Watching someone actually do it is very helpful and I don't know of a better one.


----------



## louis1st (Oct 17, 2004)

I am not sure if you mean videos to buy from a shop or to download

If you want to download, check this website:
http://mkat.iwf.de/

(already mentioned on some other posts on here)


----------



## onlygoodSHBisdeadone (Sep 10, 2005)

If anyone goes to louis1st link post and it comes up German just click on little British flag and you will link to english version.


----------



## Antero (Jan 9, 2005)

Rearing Of Queen Bee's 
http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/02000018010220000000_lo.asx 
Terry


----------



## Rob (Mar 29, 2005)

The link for the queen rearing video will allow you to stream the video but not allow you to download it and save it to your cpu. If you want to save it so you can watch the video without an internet connection or even burn it to DVD or VCD then have a look at this handy programme at www.wmrecorder.com
You can try the demo and if you like it you can buy it or you could PM me and I will let you know a little secret  
Hope this helps


----------



## chief (Apr 19, 2005)

My bees would kick that lady's butt! I need to get me some more gentle bees.


----------



## onlygoodSHBisdeadone (Sep 10, 2005)

Propolis must be none existant in Germany too. She didn't seem to have much trouble seperating bodies.


----------



## chief (Apr 19, 2005)

No kidding. I'm tellin' ya those videos were staged! I think they even added fake birds singing in the background.


----------



## cmq (Aug 12, 2003)

Rob you have a Private message


----------



## louis1st (Oct 17, 2004)

Do you think the hives used are made of plastic?


----------



## thorbue (Dec 22, 2005)

The hives in the german video is made of high density polystyren (plastic).
The material is rather common in use for hives in Germany, Denmark and at least some other nordic contryes.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

thorbue, can I ask where you are from? My wife is from Odense.


----------



## Arfermo (Dec 28, 2009)

Rob said:


> The link for the queen rearing video will allow you to stream the video but not allow you to download it and save it to your cpu. If you want to save it so you can watch the video without an internet connection or even burn it to DVD or VCD then have a look at this handy programme at www.wmrecorder.com
> You can try the demo and if you like it you can buy it or you could PM me and I will let you know a little secret
> Hope this helps


Video seen on a link that is not now working. Secret please as well as a link to the video please. Ta


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

Marla Spivak's Queen rearing DVD covers grafting but is not free.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...sg=AFQjCNH-fruKOJgjl-AV3sy74ZBh4D7Wig&cad=rja

Here's one for free...


----------



## Arfermo (Dec 28, 2009)

Sorry - not the one I was wanting to see - again. I am after the one on Queen Breeding made in Germany with an English narrator. The video shows a young woman manipulating some lovely green hives and afterwards there is detailed images of grafting techniques. Thanks all the same but if you can provide a link to the one I actually want U would be grateful.
Arfermo


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

The german website is offline, with a note that says they are currently pending an asset sale.

Assuming that that company is going bankrupt etc.


----------



## comb (Jan 12, 2006)

hlbeefarm has a video on ebay i think its awesome


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

The information in the HL video is pretty good, but the quality is not very good.

I'd like to see them reshoot it with proper lighting, backgrounds, etc..


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

Marla Spivak's Queen rearing DVD covers grafting but is not free.

I got the training book and DVD. The book is great, very helpful. The DVD not so good. Just a poor job at making a training DVD imo.

Brooklyn


----------

